# warum machen die nicht die spiele anders und große ideen zusammenwerfe action



## DBGTKING (20. Oktober 2011)

*warum machen die nicht die spiele anders und große ideen zusammenwerfe action*

Hallo leute was ich mich frage ist ,die spielindustrie hat es auf den Konsolen ja gut geschaft zum beispiel bei Dead or Lieve 2 und 2 so wie ich mir das vorstelle.Zusammen in einem team gegen zwei andere paar´ching kämpfen.Warum schafft es die spieleindustrie nicht beim pc.Aber auch die ganzen Dragonball usw spiele sind ja nur single player oder gegen seinen Kollegen.Ich und mein Freund spielen eher ungern gegeneinander sondern lieber zusammen.Das geht ja leider nicht.Auch die ganzen neuen Pc spiele wie crysis wars geht ja leider keine Bots nein man muss ja gegeneinander Kämpfen.Und 1 gegen eins ist ja echt so langweilig.Auch internet habe ich nicht wirklich regelmäßig zur verfügung.

Also was bleibt am ende ja nur ne handvoller spiele die wenigstens Koopmodus haben.Aber es gibt ja auch pc spiele wo man an einem pc zu weit miteinander spielen kann,ist ja schön und gut,der bildschirm ist aber leider zu klein darfür.und so sieht man vom spiel eher weniger davon.

Wenn ihr noch mehr spielideen habt nur her damit.Ich werde die Ideensammlung dann mit zustimmg dann an große hersteller verschicken.Ob das einer liest oder auch annimmt ist die andere frage aber ich werde es versuchen.Also nur her mit machbaren spielideen.

Cool wäre Crysis 2 z.b mit lan koopmodus das wäre cool,geht aber leider nicht.Das ist aber nur ein beispiel zur anregung.Viel spaß und freude dabei wünsche ich euch.


----------



## dragooncomet (26. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt Spiele, bei denen man sehr gut zusammenspielen kann, aber sie liegen dir eher nicht  Gemeint sind Strategiespielen. Kann man optimal Koop-Spielen. Wie zb Company of Heroes oder Hearts of Iron. Ansonsten fallen mir nicht so viele Spiele, die Lan-fähig sind.


----------



## NuTSkuL (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: warum machen die nicht die spiele anders und große ideen zusammenwerfe action*

schau dir mal die ghost recon advanced warfighter teile an. da gabs n koop modus gegen bots.
war allerdings damals im internet mit 20 spielern n bisschen sinnfrei, weil man einfach alles umgerannt hatte


----------

